# front wheel release on defy 3



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just got giant defy 3. How do I open the break to take off the front wheel? The break system is different to the hybrid bike which I used before.

Thanks!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I reckon it's a quick release (QR) you have on the Defy. The Defy probably has _lawyer tabs (LT)_ on the front fork. Normally an open QR will not manage to pass the LT, so you will have to twist the QR some turns as well to get the wheel out.

How to use a Quick Release
Sheldon Brown:


> Lawyer Lips, Lawyer Tabs
> 
> Because some bicycle users are competent enough to remove their front wheels but not competent enough to secure them properly when they reinstall them, virtually all new bike purchasers have been deprived of the handy function of quick-release front wheels.
> This has been done by encumbering fork ends with extra hardware, ridges or lumps that keep the wheel sort-of attached even if it has been installed by someone who doesn't know what he or she is doing. Unfortunately, this means that the quick-release mechanism must be re-adjusted each time it is used, seriously slowing down the operation.
> ...



EDIT: You mean the brake! There should be a quick release on the brake caliper. Read this: Quick Release


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

*thanks, that's what it was - brake quick release*

And I was wondering why do I have this switch on a brake


----------

